
Vladimir Putin Is Richer Than Jeff Bezos and Bill Gates Combined – Fortune.com - Bonge
http://fortune.com/2017/07/29/vladimir-putin-russia-jeff-bezos-bill-gates-worlds-richest-man/?utm_campaign=fortunemagazine&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&xid=soc_socialflow_twitter_FORTUNE
======
ciconia
> The two U.S. tech titans are jockeying for the lead at around $90 billion
> each.

No they're not "jockeying". This sort of sensationalism is such a turnoff, and
just makes me stop reading.

